
A must see TED talk by Sheena Iyengar on cultural differences in choosing - tuxguy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDq9-QxvsNU
======
tuxguy
(via <https://www.facebook.com/ashish007/posts/223031457746543>)

------
lclaude01
Just amazing !!!

Thank you !

